# hives after cetrotide injection



## CathP (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Maz 
Was wondering if you could help i've just had my second cetrotide 0.25mg injection and i'v developed hives over the injection site and its really itchy. The first one yeaterday was really itchy but no hive and it says on the side effects that 1 in 10 get itching. Just wanting to know as the injections go on will the hives become more widespread and does this mean that i'm allergic to the drug or is it just a mild reaction?
Many thanks

CathP


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Cath,

Sorry I didn't get back sooner (been on holiday recently and a lot of work pressure means very little me time at home so FF time suffers as a result   )

Looks like all went to plan regardless as ET tomorrow. Lots of     for that and the 2ww

As for the cetrotide then it's not unusual to get an injection site reaction. Strangely it can be fine one day and then red, hot itchy the next   Sometimes this is down to injection technique or where you sited the injection. Usually they resolve by the next day or two but anything that lasts and spreads much further than the localised area should be looked at just in case it's a sign of a more wide spread allergy.

Here's hoping you never need to use it again 
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

